# Very Lethargic Bunny



## Scoutshouse (Nov 22, 2012)

Our sweet girl bunny, Hera, has been acting unusual this afternoon/evening. She is alternating between sitting and lying in basically the same spot. She shifts roughly every minute, as if she can't get comfortable. She isn't loudly grinding her teeth or anything, except she'll do it for a couple seconds like once an hour. She is also totally lacking interest in food, hay, treats, and even fresh lettuce which is usually a favorite. Her bonded pal, Scout, is acting completely normal. About a month ago, we moved into a new apartment and they pretty much have the run, only in the rooms that are bunny-proofed. We supervise because they do try to chew on the wall trim and we try to avoid that since it is painted wood. They have lots of chew toys for alternatives. They are also allowed on our screened-in patio, but that is also bunny safe. We live in central Florida, so it is pretty fair weather right now and they love it outside but always have an open door to come inside. We are very concerned about our sweet Hera and aren't sure what else to watch for and at what point we need to make an emergency (or at least urgent) veterinary appointment. Please offer any advice you may have. Also, should we try feeding yogurt or anything else?


----------



## Pipp (Nov 23, 2012)

Is she molting? She's acting like she's got gas, I'd give her looong tummy massages even with a massage tool or vibrating toothbrush or something, and try some simethicone gas meds if you can get them. 

If she seems to appreciate the massage (after the intial surprise and dislike of being manhandled), it's gas. If it's sore to the touch, don't continue, she may need a vet. 

It should pass in 8 to 12 hours. 

How is she now? Sorry for the delay re: answering this.  


Sas :clover:


----------



## Scoutshouse (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for your response, I'm sorry for the delay in my follow-up. She pretty much stayed in one place throughout the night, but started jumping in my bed and waking me up before my alarm went off this morning. She is drinking water, being more active, and did eat a couple of little fruit treats before I left for work this morning. When I fed them this morning, she was acting interested but didn't eat, so it might be a case of feeling hungry but not quite up to eating...I know how that feels. When my fiance (who works nights) came home from work, he said she was still drinking water and being more active, as well as interactive with him and with Scout. He said her bowel movement was diarrhea-like, but we will watch to see if that was a one-time thing or if it continues. We have both been pretty worried about her; I hardly slept last night, but we are thankful that so far she seems a little better today.


----------



## JBun (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you introduced any new foods into her diet? Some veggies can cause stomach upset with some rabbits. 

If you haven't introduced anything new, the most common cause of digestive problems is too many carbs and sugars in the rabbits diet. I know it doesn't sound like much, but it actually is quite serious and if the stomach upset develops into GI stasis(gut slowdown), it can potentially be fatal to rabbits. One of my rabbits actually died from it. The rabbit grinding it's teeth means it's in pain. And the longer it goes without eating and drinking, the worse the problem becomes. If your rabbit stops eating and pooping for more then 12 hours it should be considered an emergency and should be taken to the vet immediately. Sometimes even waiting 12 hours can be too long to wait to get to the vet. If your rabbit has real diarrhea and not just soft poops, you need to get her to the vet right away. Rabbits with diarrhea can dehydrate very quickly. If she's just haveing soft poops it also is most likely because of her diet. Because of her stomach problems yesterday, you may want to seriously consider changing her diet to prevent it from happening again and her getting GI stasis, and to get her poops back to normal as well. You'll want to cut out all grains, carbs, and sugars. She should have a plain pellet fed in limited amounts, and unlimited grass hay. The hay helps resolve digestive issues the best and get them back to feeling better and pooping normal. With her having soft poops it would be best to hold off on any veggies right now if it's something she normally gets. 

If a rabbit isn't up to eating when it normally would, it almost always means there is something wrong. Rabbits will usually stop eating their pellets first, when they aren't feeling well. If your rabbit still isn't eating today and is grinding it's teeth at all, I would get her into the vet. It is also a possibility that it is a parasite or bacteria causing the problem, and in that case it is something a vet would need to prescribe meds for.


----------



## Scoutshouse (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for your concern. We haven't introduced anything new, so we thought that maybe the cardboard they chew on occasionally has been ingested a little or something. We have taken those "toys" away now and just have apple wood sticks and other safe wooden toys for them to chew on. We definitely limit pellets and they are plain pellets with carefully considered nutrition facts. They also have unlimited access to fresh grass hay and the lettuce is not a daily part of their diet, so when we give them a small amount a couple times a week, they love it. 

She is much better today; eating her pellets and hay, and drinking normally. She is also a lot more energetic and interactive, not lethargic at all. Her poops are normal again, so the soft stool was apparently a one-time deal. It's as if nothing ever happened. No tooth grinding or other signs of pain, either. We are very happy and feel fortunate that she got better on her own. We will probably schedule a checkup with the vet soon anyway, but right now it doesn't seem to be anything urgent as it seems to have resolved itself.

Thank you again for your concern and for the advice. We are always learning and we love our little buns!


----------



## JBun (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear she's feeling better! It really is so hard to know how to help them when they are sick since they're such quite little animals.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad to hear it's all resolved. So many things to worry about and we all hate surprises.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm so glad she's back to normal! GI stasis is scary stuff


----------

